# Denver 53?



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Anyone saw the game? ROFL. Man, talking about pathetic... Hey, when are we going to play the Nuggets because those two games will be WINS.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Remember though, the Bulls once scored 49 in a game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

So sad, sorry for Nugget fans.

-Petey


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Miami had 65 points tonight, as well.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Remember though, the Bulls once scored 49 in a game.


Too bad nobody has beaten that sad record yet!!!


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

And those two teams once combined for the highest scoring game ever.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

ironic


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> So sad, sorry for Nugget fans.
> 
> -Petey


It sucks to see Denver like this. Maybe in a few years they won't be so bad.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmac910</b>!
> And those two teams once combined for the highest scoring game ever.


You just reminding me of that... 180+ for each team right?

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I'm gald that they got Bdelizk (sp?) to toughen theses guys yp but he really needs to let those guys loose and play ball let them score. I dont think he has the right staff to help these guys be dominant offensively, they have a few weapons


----------

